# Cheap fuel pump



## randycj7 (Apr 12, 2010)

So my factory fuel pump died on my 2010 Brute Force 750 and I refuse to spend $600 on a replacement. So here is what I have done I hope to test it out this weekend if posible. 

I ordered a Walbro intank aftermarket fuel pump from Summit for a Camaro along with a Areomotive ajustable regulator and a 0to60Psi gauge.

Added a bulk head fitting in the back corner of the tank and installed the pump. I gutted the factory pump and filters so all that was left was the fuel float. I cut the factory line and tied one side to the reg and used the original line to the tank as the fuel return. I set the reg at 43 to 44 Psi and she seams to run just fine. I have a total of $235 in this set up. I mounted the reg in behind the tail light for acceablity. 

It seams to run fine so far and I hope to take her out for a ride this weekend so we will see. I can not see how it would be any different 43 psi is 43 psi. The injectors and computer are none the wiser.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Let us know!!!


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

That sounds awesome man! Please, please, if you could, take some pics of what it looks like with maybe a parts list as that would be a huge help to many of us!

I can't even count how many of us are looking for a cheaper alternative


----------



## randycj7 (Apr 12, 2010)

I will see about taking some pics and I will make a parts list a little later today. I had originaly tryed to put this pump in the stock location but it is a little to tall to work there, that's why I ended up putting it in the back corner of the tank. The only thing that was a pain is I had to have the wife fit her hand thru the opening in the tank as mine would not fit.


----------



## randycj7 (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is a list of the parts I used 

Walbro GSS341_ - Walbro Electric In-Tank Fuel Pumps $99.95 from Summit Racing_
Aeromotive 13129_ - Aeromotive Universal Bypass Regulators $134.95 from Summit_
Summit Racing SUM-800160_ - Summit Racing® Chrome Plated Fuel Pressure Gauges_
_ $17.95 from Summit_
Aeromotive 15606_ - Aeromotive AN O-Ring Boss Adapter Fittings X3 $14.95 from Summit_


_And a few feet of fuel hose and a few hose barbs and 1 bulk head fitting_


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

randycj7 said:


> Here is a list of the parts I used
> 
> Walbro GSS341_ - Walbro Electric In-Tank Fuel Pumps $99.95 from Summit Racing_
> Aeromotive 13129_ - Aeromotive Universal Bypass Regulators $134.95 from Summit_
> ...



You da man Randy!!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## randycj7 (Apr 12, 2010)

I am going to go out and test it out tomorrow and see that everything is good I will post up my results. Someone had to figure this out $500 or more for a fuel pump is nuts.


----------



## randycj7 (Apr 12, 2010)

So went out and rode her hard today and it worked perfectly. I am very happy I did not spend $500+ on the factory fuel pump. It ran just like it did when it was stock.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

randycj7 said:


> So went out and rode her hard today and it worked perfectly. I am very happy I did not spend $500+ on the factory fuel pump. It ran just like it did when it was stock.


Awesome News

The FI Brute guys are gonna be dancin' Jigs


----------

